# How do I stop udev from loading specific modules? [SOLVED?]

## epsilon72

I've looked for solutions to this (udev blacklisting), but none of them are explained clearly and nothing has worked so far.

I need to stop udev from autoloading my snd_hda_intel module (because it breaks alsasound), as well as the ipw3945 module.

How do I do this?Last edited by epsilon72 on Thu Apr 03, 2008 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Rebuild your kernel and don't include support for those modules...   :Wink: 

----------

## epsilon72

I don't know if you're being serious or not....but that won't help.  I want to stop udev from loading them at boot-time, not remove support for them completely.

The ipw3945 one isn't a big deal, but udev loading snd_hda_intel makes it so that alsasound can't initialize properly, and it breaks my audio.

----------

## col

Move it out of /lib/modules

If you do want to use it you can use insmod ~/modules/module.ko

----------

## epsilon72

Ok, well, somehow naming those modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist caused them to load on the next boot (but in a very broken state)

After removing those entries and rebooting, udev no longer loads them, and things are working much better now.

----------

## depontius

 *epsilon72 wrote:*   

> Ok, well, somehow naming those modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist caused them to load on the next boot (but in a very broken state)
> 
> After removing those entries and rebooting, udev no longer loads them, and things are working much better now.

 

So you had them in the blacklist and they loaded anyway.

Then you took them out of the blacklist and they didn't load?

No fault to you, but if this is correct behavior, it needs some awfully good documentation.  It sounds like homeopathic medicine, to me.

I'm fighting this battle now because my nVidia card is not playing well with agpgart.  I'd rather not rebuild the kernel, in fact I'd like to be able to switch back and forth for diagnosis.  But a clear, understandable, and repeatable mechanism is needed.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I always had good luck with adding 

```
blacklist agpgart

blacklist via_agp

```

to the /etc/modprob.d/blacklist file so that I could use the built-in support of the Nvidia kernel module.

I also had both coldplugging and hotplugging disabled in /etc/conf.d/rc.  So that may be something else you should check and/or play with.

----------

## depontius

I'll give that a try.  I just double-checked and I've got my stuff in /etc/modules.d/blacklist, instead of modprobe.d.

I'd rather keep things running as normally as possible, rather then freeze out /etc/conf.d/rc.  I'll give modprobe.d a try tomorrow, thanks.

----------

